# A brave man



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have had an email from someone trying to find as much as possible about her brave father who died tragically.
"My fathers name was David Patrick Arch he died on the 20th December 1954, He was officer on watch on the Athel Tanker when two seamen fell into an open tank, I am told that they were drunk having returned from shore leave. My father went into the tank to rescue them but the equipment that he used was faulty & he was the one who was gassed. I can't remember whether it was Costa Rica or Porto Rica."
Please can anyone help - I think I have found details of his Seaman's Pouch at the National Archive.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

By a process of elimination and searching of the NA, 
I now have more details and will be able to add his 
story to my website. All Best, Raymond


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Well done Raymond, a big task but surely much appreciated. (Applause)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Can you provide the URL when you have done it Raymond so we can all read it.

Brian


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Will do, updating a number of pages on Athel, I will place the new photos on a "gallery" rather than to each page. At last I have a picture of Athelcrest, the one that lasted so short a time. and so on ...
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------

